# shooting schedule



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> so how many of you have a shooting schedule?


No, I just shoot when ever I get the chance. Doing the same thing every time would get old so I just do different things all the time. If you shoot with a friend there is some very fun games you can play like horse and tik tak toe and I'm sure there are some others too.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

theres a quote, not sure if its the original but " a good archer shoots until they can do it right, but a great archer shoots until they cant do it wrong." so i decided to make a game plan. i always go over but my minimum is 75 arrows a day but since im homeschooled this is very acheivable. i wake up around 5:00 as my dad leaves to work. and i drink a cup of coffee and start gettin my gear together. i go outside around 6 and i usually shoot about 60 arrows. then at lunch another 30. then in the evening another 30( along with about 30 mosquito bites). ever since i have made this my routine i have been shooting like a machine! the only problem is now i need a string sponsor because im puttin 500 shots a week on my strings.(2000 a month)


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I used to when I shot a lot of target but not anymore.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

The quotes in my sig.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im to damn busy, I really need to start shooting... but a follow up on ODK1's post, my favorite game to play is DARTS! I print out some dart boards, its an awesome game and great practice!


----------



## chasin feathers (Sep 10, 2010)

Between school, chores, and little sisters, there isn't much time. I practice whenever I can


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

I ain't got one. My favorite game is robin hood!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't shoot like I should and the amount I should, but it's how you practice that matters. All told I should be shooting 120 arrows 3 times a week at 20yds for score and the other days I should be shooting between 60-100arrows at 10yds to work on form


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i practice my form, ive had 7 years to practice form. i soot probably 20 arrows a day at 20yds a little more at 40 and the majority at 30yds


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

I have heard over and over again, Shoot like every arrow might be your last and focus your full attention on exactly were your arrow needs to go and put it there. I see many people shoot alot and alot but never get much better. There just shooting to shoot which is still good, but if you want to become really good shoot like 25-50 arrows with your best effort and you will eventually become a better shot.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

quality over quantity ten good arrows are better than 50 arrows you just shoot


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it's true that quality matters, but if you can't shoot lots and lots of arrow and still shoot perfect shots you need to practice more. So out of 120shots 115+ will be x's and about 100 will be perfect shots. This leaves 20 that are not perfect but the majority are still strong shots. If you only shoot 10 shots, sure you can shoot 10 perfect arrows.. Probably 30 perfect arrows. That's the difference between Vegas games and blue face. Vegas is precision and blue face is endurance. 

Do I just fling arrows? Yeah sometimes I'll fling a few at 90 and 100yds focusing on the followthrough. Otherwise I shoot each shot as the only shot. One arrow at a time and make each shot as best as possible. I'll tell you right now there is not an archer out there that makes 100% perfect shots all the time


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

8:30-12, 1:30-4:30 then weights, then school till i fall asleep on the keyboard XD


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

it seems like you guys are assuming that just because i shoot alot im just flinging arrows? which i have no idea why you would because im shootin as far as i possibly can in my yard yet putting 99% of my arrows in the 12 and 10 ring at 40 yards? so it sounds to me like you are all saying i should shoot a quarter of the amount i do now. im not trying to brag or anything along those lines but i was just saying that i shoot alot, and it has helped alot. yes quality over quanity any day but yet how else do you build up the endurance to shoot great longer?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

No, atleast I'm not.... Do the shots feel automatic and you don't have to think about hitting 12's to hit them?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

yes, its automatic, ever since i started my little routine its been alot easier to shoot accurately


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> it seems like you guys are assuming that just because i shoot alot im just flinging arrows? which i have no idea why you would because im shootin as far as i possibly can in my yard yet putting 99% of my arrows in the 12 and 10 ring at 40 yards? so it sounds to me like you are all saying i should shoot a quarter of the amount i do now. im not trying to brag or anything along those lines but i was just saying that i shoot alot, and it has helped alot. yes quality over quanity any day but yet how else do you build up the endurance to shoot great longer?


Not at all man. Like N7709K said, endurance is a good thing to work on to become better. As long as you don't wear yourself out (which might happen if you keep shooting the quantities your shooting). It is commendable that you want to become better and that does come with practice, but you don't want to wear yourself mentally. It's really hard to keep yourself completely together for that many shots every day. 

Some other people know more on this subject than I do, but jmo I would only train for endurance a few times a week while keeping rest of your sessions short, like 30 arrows or less (you could shoot these as much or as little as you like as long as they're not back to back). 

I personally like to shoot this way because the short sessions keep me confident and able to stop with x amount of arrows while not running myself into the ground. If I shoot for a long time I start to get sloppy and my groups start to open up. Of course I don't want to end on a bad note so I keep shooting thinking my groups will tighten up but they never do. If I keep shooting like this for weeks my confidence will be down to nothing and then your really in a mess. Short session really help me keep it together.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i dont shoot 120 arrows at once, i probably couldnt do that if i wanted(adhd). i just shoot 20-30 arrows here and there throught out the day, like i said im homeschooled so it gets boring being at home all day everyday.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> i dont shoot 120 arrows at once, i probably couldnt do that if i wanted(adhd). i just shoot 20-30 arrows here and there throught out the day, like i said im homeschooled so it gets boring being at home all day everyday.


I know what ya mean about the homeschooled part...I'm going back to school for my senior year just because of that.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

When I shoot 120 arrows it's two back to back blue face games. So by the end I am feeling the previous shots but I have to focus more to keep it together


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Also, another thing to look at is that people who shoot 100+ arrows a day are doing that with lower draw weights. Most of these people are shooting 10-15 pounds less than what they would use for say, a hunting setup.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

im shootin my huntin set up. if i cant shoot all day because my draw weight then that means its too much for me. right now im shootin 64lbs. i can pull my bow without too much struggle at 74 lbs. but is that fun? No! 64 lbs will get the job done for deer out to 60. for 3d, i put on my target stab and sight then back it off to 60 flat because of i.b.o. rules


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

isaacdahl said:


> Also, another thing to look at is that people who shoot 100+ arrows a day are doing that with lower draw weights. Most of these people are shooting 10-15 pounds less than what they would use for say, a hunting setup.


Exactly. When I shot target I had my bow set at 55. When my hunting setup was at 65.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i used to and at times still do pull out the 70lber and shoot some spots. my x8 was set at 67lbs to get the holding weight i needed for a steady setup. So for me, i could shoot 70lbs all day

imo if you can't shoot all day with what you hunt with then you are drawing too much weight


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> it seems like you guys are assuming that just because i shoot alot im just flinging arrows? which i have no idea why you would because im shootin as far as i possibly can in my yard yet putting 99% of my arrows in the 12 and 10 ring at 40 yards? so it sounds to me like you are all saying i should shoot a quarter of the amount i do now. im not trying to brag or anything along those lines but i was just saying that i shoot alot, and it has helped alot. yes quality over quanity any day but yet how else do you build up the endurance to shoot great longer?


No one ever said anything bad about you or your shooting schedule. I probably shoot as much as you so why would I tell someone there doing something wrong for doind the same thing I do. I'm just stating some advice that was said by many pro archers.


N7709K said:


> i used to and at times still do pull out the 70lber and shoot some spots. my x8 was set at 67lbs to get the holding weight i needed for a steady setup. So for me, i could shoot 70lbs all day
> 
> imo if you can't shoot all day with what you hunt with then you are drawing too much weight


x2


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

yesterday i finally got back into practicing.. i shot probably 120 arrows ish on two vegas faces.. shot until they were pretty shot out. then i took a little break, then shot a 5spot game for score.. then shot a vegas 450 game scoring the first 30 arrows. so looking at almost 250 arrows, and by the end i was tired, but i was still able to shoot baby x's just like before based on two things.

1 i'm not over bowed at all, not sayin any of yall are, just pointing out that it is a big issue.

2 i have my bow setup so that it gives me the best hold possible so i spend less time fighting the pin and less energy holding steady after shooting a hundred or two shots


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

heres mine

when to shoot;whenever I feel like it lol!

no I dont have a shooting 'schedule' I just shoot when I want to, right now I'm preparing for hunting season since I'll be hunting the weekend after the next and I cant wait!

and now that I see that people are discussing how much holding weight is too much is all on what you can handle.

for 3-d, u need to be able to have the same steadiness and ease of drawing as you did when u started, so if u cant shoot 2 dozen arrows without struggling then u need to back it off a little.

right now my Monster being maxed out at 70-72# it's pretty easy to draw back but after 2-3 dozen arrows I get to where I cant hold steady, but that's why I'm shooting a bunch so I can get stronger to where it is super easy to draw back since it just takes somemore shooting for me to get my bow muscles in stri=onger shape.


----------

